# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Hanefilerin ve Alevilerin

## atoybil

Hanefilerin ve Alevilerin bilmediği - Hasan DEMİR 

Birilerinin, "Dinler arası diyalog" adı altında papazlar ve hahamlarla kol kola Türkiye sathını dolaştığı hatta sınırları da aşıp Vatikan üzerinden ABD'lere ulaştığı bir zeminde Anadolu'nun Türkleşmesinin temelini atan Ahmet Yesevi ve Hacı Bektaşi Veli evlatları Alevilerle, EbÃ» Hanife çizgisindeki Sünnilerin kardeşliğini hiçbir talihsiz hadise ve hiçbir uluslar arası komplo dinamitleyemeyecektir.

üünkü biz mezhebi ve meşrebi ne olursa olsun Türk'üz.

Yani Allah'ın kardeş olarak halk ettiği bir halkız. Nereye savrulmuş olursak olalım, hangi ateşte kavrulmuş bulunursak bulunalım biz kardeşiz, kardeşiz biz! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bir kardeşe "Sen benim kardeşim değilsin" demekle o kardeş kardeşlikten olmaz. Kaldı ki, böyle diyen de yok, olmayacaktır, buna izin verilmeyecektir.

Bu kardeşliği bozmak için gecesini gündüzüne katan misyonerler var, biliyoruz.

Bu konuda bu toprakları devletsiz bırakarak şu günlerin Irak'ı derekesine düşürmek isteyen devlet ve ordu düşmanları var, biliyoruz. Yine bu konuda en büyük anti emperyalist Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'e sırt çevirip banka soyguncusu, işyeri kundaklayıcısı terör örgütü liderlerine biat edenler var, onları da biliyoruz.

Ve tabii üzülüyoruz..

üünkü bu millet nereden geldiğini bilmediği için nerede bulunduğunu da bilemez olmuş. Tabiatta boşluk ne ise bilmemek de insan fıtratında bir "boşluk" gibidir. Senin boş bıraktığın yeri mutlaka birileri doldurur, doldurmuştur da. üyle olduğu için halkın bir kısmı Aleviliği Sünniliğin karşıtlığı sanmış, bir kısmı da Sünniliği Aleviliğin karşıtlığı.. Oysa asla öyle değil, kat'a öyle değil. Alevilik ne Sünniliğin, ne Malikiliğin ne Hanbeliliğin, ne şafiiliğin karşıtlığı değildir. Hanbelilik, Sünnilik, Malikilik ve şafiilik de Hanefiliğin karşıtlığı değildir. Ve bu mezhepler birbirlerinin de karşıtlığı değil, birbirlerinin tasvip ve tasdikleyicisdir. Ve Tarihte bir şeyler olmuş ve bedeli çok ağır ödenmişse bunun sebebi inanç değil, siyasettir. Dün o siyasetin başımıza neler açtığını gördü ve kavradı isek, biz Aleviler ve Sünniler olarak aynı delikten kendimizi tekrar tekrar niye ısırtalım ki!

Bizi o deliklerden ısırmak isteyenler bize kan kaybettirerek bu toprakları bizsiz hale getirmek, bu vatanı bizden boşaltmak isteyenlerdir. Boşaltsınlar ki, yerimizi onlar alabilsinler. Yani bir nevi yeni bir Haçlı seferidir, Haçlı seferinin içinde yaşadığımız yüzyıldaki versiyonudur bu.

İşte onun için bu millet Tarihini ve dinini öğrenmelidir.

Ama adam gibi öğrenmelidir.

EbÃ» Hanife Alevilerle değil insanları imandan ayırmak isteyen Dehriyun isimli fırkalarla mücadele etmiştir. Ki bunlar Haricilerdir, İbni Sebe'cilerdir, Mutezile ve Cebriyeciler'dir.

EbÃ» Hanife'nin kelimenin tam anlamıyla bir "Ehl-i Beyt" meftunuydu. Abbasiler yönetimi ele geçirince Ehl-i Beyt'i incitmeyeceklerine söz vermişlerdi amma sözlerinde durmadılar ve bir süre sonra Ehl-i Beyt'e zulmetmeye başladılar. EbÃ» Hanife Abbasilerin Ehli Beyt zulmünü derslerinde sürekli tenkit etti. İmam, Emeviler döneminde de aynı çizgideydi ve hem Emeviler hem Abbasiler döneminde Ehli Beyt sevgisinden ve Ehl-i Beyt'e yapılan zulümleri yerden yere vurmasından dolayı kendisinden şüphelenilmiş ve yine her iki iktidar döneminde de onu ve taraftarlarını kazanmak için Ebu Hanife'ye Kadılık görevleri teklif edilmişti. 

Hz. Ali (r.a.) torunlarından Muhammed en Nefsü'z Zekiye ile kardeşi İbrahim'in Abbasiler tarafından şehit edilmeleri dolayısıyla Maliki Mezhebi imamı İmam Malik ve Hanefiliğin İmamı EbÃ» Hanife, Abbasi yönetimini şiddetle tenkit etmişler, bu yüzden hapsedilmiş, kırbaçlanmışlardır. 

İşte Alevi'si Sünni'siyle halkımıza anlatılmayan budur, yani Mezhep İmamlarının Ehli Beyt sevgisi ve onlar için nelere katlandıklarıdır..

Hatta EbÃ» Hanife Abbasi Halifesi Ebu Cafer Mansur'un kadılık teklifini, "Abbasi iktidarını Hanefilerin gözünde meşru hale getirir" endişesiyle kabul etmemiş, bu yüzden 70 yaşında hapsedilmiş, kabul etsin diye her gün kırbaçlanmış, kırbaç sayısı her gün artırılmış o yine kabul etmemiş ve sonunda Abbasi Halifesi Ebu Cafer Mansur'un eliyle sütüne zehir katılıp zorla içirilerek şehit edilmiştir.

Hanefiler ve Alevilere okullarda en az Yunan mitolojisi kadar bu gerçekler anlatılsaydı biz bugün böyle mi olurduk?..

Kaynak: yeniçağ gazetesi

----------

